# Watamote upcoming Anime



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

Anyone else hyped for this? for anyone who hasn't read the manga (Which is great I highly recommend) it basically follows the story of a girl who is a ultra awkward shut in and her rather comedic attempts to become popular.

Anyway they announced an anime adaptation a while back and it releases next Monday :boogie


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Will it have english subs?
Looks funny aha, I like her hair.


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

Well not officially but there will defiantly be some English fanmade subs uploaded to sites like Nyaa soon after it airs. (Not sure where you would look if you like streaming your anime though, maybe crunchyroll will do some?)


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I read a couple of the volumes, I'll be checking it out the anime for sure though.


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

The manga is pretty cringe filled to me. The poor girl.. 

I hope they do her expressions justice in the anime.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Watching it now


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

It's so painfully familiar (most realistic anxiety anime ive seen lol). I shall be watching the whole series. 

Are there any other animes like this? I've already watched Welcome to the NHK, which is one of my favorites.


----------



## el flaco (Sep 25, 2011)

Hmm looks interesting, I've been looking for some new anime to watch. I'll defo check this out.


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

Just Tony said:


> The manga is pretty cringe filled to me. The poor girl..
> 
> I hope they do her expressions justice in the anime.


I think they did do the manga justice it was great imo, also the OP was rather unexpected but I enjoyed it none the less cant wait until next week


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

It's funny and sad :/


----------

